# [SOLVED] emerge -Du @system @world poppler problem

## ar_it

Witam.

Próbuję zaktualizować system i dostaje takie kwiatki,

Ma ktoś może pomysł jak rozwiazać problem blokujących się pakietów.

```

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-utils ("app-text/poppler-utils" is blocking app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)                                       

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-bindings ("app-text/poppler-bindings" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.6, dev-libs/poppler-0.10.6, dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.6, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6)                                                                                                                                                                   

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler-glib ("dev-libs/poppler-glib" is blocking app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)                                         

[blocks B     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.6, dev-libs/poppler-0.10.6, dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.6, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6) 

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler-qt4 ("dev-libs/poppler-qt4" is blocking app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)                                           

[blocks B     ] dev-libs/poppler ("dev-libs/poppler" is blocking app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)                                                   

Total: 142 packages (136 upgrades, 6 new), Size of downloads: 22,951 kB

Conflict: 7 blocks (6 unsatisfied)                                     

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.                 

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6[abiword] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'net-print/cups-1.3.10', 'merge')

    ~app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6[abiword] required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.6.4', 'nomerge')

    ~app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.6[abiword] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.6', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    app-text/poppler-bindings required by @world                                   

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.6[cairo] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-glib-0.10.6', 'merge')

    ~dev-libs/poppler-glib-0.10.6[cairo] required by ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/gimp-2.6.5', 'nomerge')  

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/okular-4.2.2', 'merge')

    ~dev-libs/poppler-qt4-0.10.6 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-qt4-0.10.6', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    app-text/poppler required by @world

    ~app-text/poppler-0.10.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1', 'nomerge')

    app-text/poppler required by ('installed', '/', 'app-office/recoll-1.11.4', 'nomerge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Pozdrawiam

ar_it

----------

## Spaulding

emerge -C poppler; emerge -av poppler; emerge -avuD @world ?

----------

## ar_it

Próbowałem,

Problem nie znika, ale dzięki za próbę.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Spaulding

to sprobuj z poppler-bindings tez  :Wink: 

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *ar_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [blocks B     ] app-text/poppler-utils ("app-text/poppler-utils" is blocking app-text/poppler-bindings-0.10.5-r1, app-text/poppler-0.10.5-r1)                                       
> ...

 

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Są dwie możliwości na pozbycie się blokady: Nie instalować programu lub usunąć pakiet, który go blokuje.

 

Czyli musisz usunąć *wszystkie* blokujace pakiety

```

emerge -avC app-text/poppler-utils app-text/poppler-bindings dev-libs/poppler-glib app-text/poppler dev-libs/poppler-qt4 dev-libs/poppler

```

A dopiero potem aktualizować system/ zainstalować nowe wersje tego co usunąłeś. Trzeba tylko uważać, żeby przez przypadek nie skasować czegoś ważnego ( poppler raczej nie jest niezbędny do systemowi do działania).

----------

## Spaulding

zawsze mozna zrobic paki  :Wink: 

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *Spaulding wrote:*   

> zawsze mozna zrobic paki 

 

Co?

----------

## Spaulding

no paczki  :Wink: 

```
quickpkg
```

----------

## ar_it

Pokombinowałem, poczytałem  :Smile: 

miałem zainstalowanego recoll'a z przerabianym przeze mnie ebuildem z depend app-text/poppler zmieniłem na virtual/poppler

usunąłem 

```

app-text/poppler dev-libs/poppler app-text/poppler-bindings

```

przekompilowałem recoll'a i jest OK.

Wielkie dzięki za pomoc

----------

